
Leicester City championship costs big England sportsbooks $11.4M - akg_67
http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/15448565/leicester-city-premier-league-title-costs-big-england-sportsbooks-114-million
======
PhantomGremlin
Dumb bookmakers! Why offer 5000 to 1 odds?

Look at this gem: _a 20-year-old woman named Karishma Kapoor, whose $3 bet
will net $14,600._

Vegas isn't nearly as stupid. E.g. the Cleveland Browns epitomize hapless. And
yet a quick search for payoffs for next year's superbowl shows them at 200 to
1.
[http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds_super_bowl_li....](http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds_super_bowl_li.shtml)

Those aren't necessarily the odds you could get in Vegas, but that's still the
general idea. Never, never, never give crazy odds like 5000 to 1. Unless it's
a bet something like "an asteroid will strike the earth in the next year and
wipe out all human life". Because, if they're right, there's still no way
they're getting paid!

~~~
kobekoto
It was considered so unlikely. If you look at all the English press it's the
main story.

You have to remember the English Premier League isn't nearly as balanced as
the NFL/most American sports is because of the salary cap.

Next season I'm sure the odds will be reduced for all teams.

